# carry question???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
just curious....when you carry if you have yer gun in a owb holster.....can the holster be seen as long as the gun isnt? Or does the whole thing holster n all have to be covered up? Tnx..hg


----------



## bolinb (Oct 18, 2013)

Interesting question. I look forward to hearing what others have to say.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

hemmigremmie said:


> Hello.
> just curious....when you carry if you have yer gun in a owb holster.....can the holster be seen as long as the gun isnt? Or does the whole thing holster n all have to be covered up? Tnx..hg


Unless you live in an open carry state, I'd suggest the holster and all needs to be concealed from the view of another. Legalese aside and unless you want to challenge and or set precedent in court with a slick lawyer, a holster=firearm when carried I would think. Although a fanny pack or some carry device that conceals and breaks up any outline of the weapon would be ok, but an un- concealed holster not so much. I'd run this question by your CCW licensing authority or perhaps Attorney General and see what their take is.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Depends on state laws...........


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> Depends on state laws...........


This.

In my state it makes no difference since open carry is the normal (standard, default) mode of carrying a sidearm. Before we had shall issue, there was a case in Virginia in which a man was arrested for carrying concealed without a permit. The arresting officer noted that the bottom of the man's holster was his PC to arrest. The judge threw the case out and said that since a gun was not visible there was no PC for the arrest.

In those states where open carry is not allowed or where there is no provision for incidental display of one's holster or even the handgun (such as bending over to get something in a store or something that was dropped), I would make sure that the entire rig is covered enough that it will not show under exceptional conditions.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Best thing to do, is to call your local PD or SO and ask them. 

Regs. seem to vary a lot from one state to the other.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If you ask LE about it,get answers from a few sources like local,county and state because you will probably get different answers.The best thing to do is look up your state's gun laws along with your local laws if they are allowed to regulate firearms.Anything you don't understand ask a lawyer that deals in the field of firearms.

We don't have open carry,but the law was changed recently to cover a brief uncovering of the gun.You always want the gun and holster concealed,it helps prevent unwanted grief.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

In Pennsylvania where I live it doesn't matter. In Florida, where I'm, also, licensed to carry it does. Florida requires the gun and holster to be completely concealed from public view. This said, I have OTB holsters that ride very tight to the body, and do not pattern; I, also, have OTB holsters - like my Blackhawk SERPA - that does not ride in tight to the body, and will very easily pattern; but, as I said, around here it really doesn't matter if I get, 'made'.

Here, you can checkout your own state laws for yourself: http://handgunlaw.us/


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

In Michigan, if you have a CPL you can have it concealed, half-concealed or fully exposed. If you don't have a CPL it must be fully exposed only.


----------



## Old11Bravo (Dec 24, 2013)

In Oklahoma we can Open Carry, though I don't, I think it would make me a "Shoot Him First" target.

Your Question: Holster visible, My thought, ALL CCW laws state "Weapon will be in a HOLSTER", holster visible, gun visible!


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> *Best thing to do, is to call your local PD or SO and ask them*.
> 
> Regs. seem to vary a lot from one state to the other.


I beg to differ. This is NOT the best thing to do. The best thing would be to read the laws of your state.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

And then have someone clarify what you don't understand.A real good source of info is your state's carry or concealed carry forum if there is one.Normally there are some lawyers and those that deal with the legislature that know the law, legalese can be confusing and you'll find contradictions throughout statutes.If that isn't available round up all your questions and pay a firearms lawyer to explain it.Sometimes those lawyers will write a book that completely explains the written law,case precedents upholding portions of the law,and their professional interpretation of grey areas.In FL Gutmacher in Orlando area publishes a big book every few years and has updates running on his website in between.

Never trust a cop to know the law,it isn't their job and there's no possible way for them to.Judges don't even know all the laws and have to reference laws and precedents to make rulings.The majority of cops also aren't gun enthusiasts,some are even anti and think of their gun as extra weight to carry around.If you want to see some poor handling skills and marksmanship,go watch a few departments qualify.It can be scarier than a range of nooBs.I was going to wear a vest until the instructor finally pulled the dip on the end that kept muzzling the whole line.When that happens at a range I'm nice the first time,the second time I let them know that I take it as a personal threat and I will defend myself the next time-pull your head out of your butt or don't touch the guns,they are dangerous if you have no respect for them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

topgun47 said:


> I beg to differ. This is NOT the best thing to do. The best thing would be to read the laws of your state.


Don't rely on the inter-net.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Don't rely on the inter-net.


This treads into dangerous waters..sometimes the internet sites are more up to date than printed statutes in libraries. Just look at Colorado. The ink s barely dry on some pretty substantial changes, and three officials have been removed, with their laws in danger of being repealed. By the time the changes make their way through printing, they could very well be rendered obsolete..

The Internet can be both a good and a bad thing. I think he might mean not to rely on things like forums, but if you go yo the state official website, then look for something like "revised statutes" you'll get the most current laws:

i.e.

Colorado = C.R.S. (Colorado Revised Statutes)
Ohio = O.R.S. (Ohio Revised Statutes)

ymmv depending on state website structure and content...


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

Wa State is an open carry State but concealed should be just that CONCEALED if I can tell what it is under your jacket or shirt it isn't really concealed.
It can make people nervous and you a target.
I carry my Gun in my purse my Desert Eagle is a bit harder to conceal if I didn't :anim_lol:


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I guess the question that begs to be answered is if you're carrying concealed....you don't want anyone to know it.....right. I carry all of the time. I wear my shirt out and over my weapon, it is not noticeable unless you're really observant and most people are not. Most people know I'm an LEO so they probably just figure I carry anyway. But I have friends who know me and can't tell so I guess I'm doing a good job concealing my weapons. 

The FNP 45 is easily concealed in a good IWB holster...I like the capacity (I don't carry a purse....since I'm a man it would draw more attention....lol.) 

If in doubt just look up the law in the state you live in...it's all on the internet. Just look it up.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

> Most people know I'm an LEO so they probably just figure I carry anyway.


I don't know what your zodiac sign has to do with anything....:mrgreen:


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

If I'm carrying a concealed weapon, I don't want ANYONE to see a holster. Concealed means concealed.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't carry to impress! I carry to defend! Therefore, my weapon is always completely concealed. The first I want anyone to know I'm carrying is when the weapon appears in my hand during a "serious social situation", as either Jeff Cooper or Skeeter Skelton used to say. It even bothers me to see active LEO's in my area open carrying in mufti. My old chief would have had my badge for that, and I was _required_ to carry at all times.

Be safe everyone!


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

neorebel said:


> I guess the question that begs to be answered is if you're carrying concealed....you don't want anyone to know it.....right. I carry all of the time. I wear my shirt out and over my weapon, it is not noticeable unless you're really observant and most people are not. Most people know I'm an LEO so they probably just figure I carry anyway. But I have friends who know me and can't tell so I guess I'm doing a good job concealing my weapons.
> 
> The FNP 45 is easily concealed in a good IWB holster...I like the capacity (I don't carry a purse....since I'm a man it would draw more attention....lol.)
> 
> If in doubt just look up the law in the state you live in...it's all on the internet. Just look it up.


Yah a Purse works much better for me lol.


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

Haas said:


> I don't know what your zodiac sign has to do with anything....:mrgreen:


I'm a virgo, and it means everything to me.


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

FIREBLADE said:


> Wa State is an open carry State but concealed should be just that CONCEALED if I can tell what it is under your jacket or shirt it isn't really concealed.
> It can make people nervous and you a target.
> *I carry my Gun in my purse *my Desert Eagle is a bit harder to conceal if I didn't :anim_lol:


I hope to GOD you're a female.


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

topgun47 said:


> I hope to GOD you're a female.


Oh yes lol


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Look it up on line....it's called the internet where you can find many of your answers.....lol......really I'm not trying to be a Smart A$$ but it's there just look it up since it can vary in each state.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Girls and guns....GOD BLESS AMERICA!

This is why we're the greatest nation in the world!!!


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

neorebel said:


> Girls and guns....GOD BLESS AMERICA!
> 
> This is why we're the greatest nation in the world!!!


Gun's and my R1 are my 2 favorite things


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

FIREBLADE said:


> Gun's and my R1 are my 2 favorite things


It isn't a Harley but we won't hold that against you :smt042

Welcome to the forum and Happy New Year artyman:


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

FIREBLADE said:


> Wa State is an open carry State but concealed should be just that CONCEALED if I can tell what it is under your jacket or shirt it isn't really concealed.
> It can make people nervous and you a target.
> I carry my Gun in my purse my Desert Eagle is a bit harder to conceal if I didn't :anim_lol:


Impressed that your CCW is a Desert Eagle, that is a seriously large handgun that even some guys have difficulty handling!



FIREBLADE said:


> Gun's and my R1 are my 2 favorite things


And NOW you got me all in a tizzy...a gal, a gun and a bike...pitter patter goes my heart! All you need is a dog and that'd be the capper! LOL

HNY!


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> Impressed that your CCW is a Desert Eagle, that is a seriously large handgun that even some guys have difficulty handling!
> 
> And NOW you got me all in a tizzy...a gal, a gun and a bike...pitter patter goes my heart! All you need is a dog and that'd be the capper! LOL
> 
> HNY!


How about 2 German Shepherds lol

And yes it's a large gun but it's a good one for me love shooting it as well as my 500 Smith and Wesson


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

rex said:


> It isn't a Harley but we won't hold that against you :smt042
> 
> Welcome to the forum and Happy New Year artyman:


Same to you and Thank you not a Harley but a lot of fun


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

FIREBLADE said:


> How about 2 German Shepherds lol
> 
> And yes it's a large gun but it's a good one for me love shooting it as well as my 500 Smith and Wesson


:smt007:smt007 Be still my heart. LOL! Welcome!


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

Haas said:


> :smt007:smt007 Be still my heart. LOL! Welcome!


Thanks lol


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Haas said:


> :smt007:smt007 Be still my heart. LOL! Welcome!


She's already driving the guys wild and we've not even seen a pic yet! That's how passionate we are about 2A!


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

OGCJason said:


> She's already driving the guys wild and we've not even seen a pic yet! That's how passionate we are about 2A!


True dat. To me, it don't matter what she looks like, it's just great to see a lady interested in guns and bikes. It just confirms she's in a very fun frame of mind. :smt023


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

Haas said:


> True dat. To me, it don't matter what she looks like, it's just great to see a lady interested in guns and bikes. It just confirms she's in a very fun frame of mind. :smt023


Thanks this is a Gun site and that is my passion and making new friends who share in what I love.
I sometimes have to take crap for what I own as far as guns and bikes and the question of what I am compensating for but like I keep reminding the Guy's I don't need to compensate I just like having fun.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Good for you, Fireblade. Life's too short to take seriously, and miss out on the fun.


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

Haas said:


> Good for you, Fireblade. Life's too short to take seriously, and miss out on the fun.


:smt023


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Nothing to compensate for...if you like bikes, cool

If you like dogs, cool...

If you like guns, cool...

Kind of funny, but there's a great teachable moment here for liberals...banning something because some people misuse them could go for all of the above

Bikes, dogs, guns, cars, chain saws, computers, or anything can be misused, bug that doesn't mean it should be banned...

Thanks to Fireblade for giving a perfect trifecta of hobbies to help illustrate the point!


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> Nothing to compensate for...if you like bikes, cool
> 
> If you like dogs, cool...
> 
> ...


Thanks there is only one issue I don't think liberal's will ever read this LOL
People that read this are already at the least gun owners and I don't meet many gun owners I don't get along with can't say the same for Anti-Gun people.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

The answer there is to share your thoughts out in the real world...

Start a blog (blogspot does them for free, as well as Wordpress.com). write about it...find others that spout the opposite and start linking tons of pro 2A stuff on their sites

Cross post on friendly AND the other side...the libs have been excellent at misinformation because the others have not seen the future of information and education is coming from the web.

People over 30 have mostly formed their opinions and it's tougher to get them to change their minds. It's the younger generations that need to be educated...and the only way is to get the word out en masse!

I have three websites set up to do just that, and a friend running another 3-4 himself. We cross post, go to liberal outlets, link to our sites and others quoting the real deal over and over. Eventually it does make a difference. That MSN poll? Go and vote in multiple browsers from multiple devices (reveals the inherent flaw of online polling too, but whatever...)

The libs play dirty hardball and it's time to fight fire with fire!


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> The answer there is to share your thoughts out in the real world...
> 
> Start a blog (blogspot does them for free, as well as Wordpress.com). write about it...find others that spout the opposite and start linking tons of pro 2A stuff on their sites
> 
> ...


Trust me I agree with you and I have been on the offensive so to speak I belong to several sites and for the most part I can have a good discussion with anyone till it get's to the stupid part.
Some people will believe anything if it comes from a politician without knowing any facts or even trying to find them.
I don't deal well with ignorance everyone has an opinion which is fine but some of the Anti Gun arguments or even anti Motorcycle things have just been ridiculous. I enjoy my Hobbies and no one will convince me otherwise.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

FIREBLADE said:


> Same to you and Thank you not a Harley but a lot of fun


Yes they are,and why I won't ride anything like it.I grew up on motocross and ride my bagger that way in our lovely FL sugarsand.The last 2 CR's I rode were very cool but I had a touch of a problem keeping the nose on the ground.When my boy showed me a pic on his phone that looked like the numbers 187 squared out,I about beat him because he actually took a pic of the speedo.That made me upset,until he said he didn't have the nads to twist more.I love wheelies,that's why I downgraded,Harleys keep you a bit more in tune with reality unless you can tear them apart and fix what you just twisted off.Front drive pulley now,oops.


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

rex said:


> Yes they are,and why I won't ride anything like it.I grew up on motocross and ride my bagger that way in our lovely FL sugarsand.The last 2 CR's I rode were very cool but I had a touch of a problem keeping the nose on the ground.When my boy showed me a pic on his phone that looked like the numbers 187 squared out,I about beat him because he actually took a pic of the speedo.That made me upset,until he said he didn't have the nads to twist more.I love wheelies,that's why I downgraded,Harleys keep you a bit more in tune with reality unless you can tear them apart and fix what you just twisted off.Front drive pulley now,oops.


Well yes I suppose they are before my R1 I had a 954 CBR with fuel Injection my R1 is carbs and it keeps it a bit more controllable if you have ridden them you know what I mean.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As you grow older, you realize that bikes are a whole lot less expensive to maintain, compared to females. 

And, it's a whole lot easier to trade up to a newer model.


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> As you grow older, you realize that bikes are a whole lot less expensive to maintain, compared to females.
> 
> And, it's a whole lot easier to trade up to a newer model.


But my bike is more reliable and I always know where it's at lol


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> As you grow older, you realize that bikes are a whole lot less expensive to maintain, compared to females.
> 
> And, it's a whole lot easier to trade up to a newer model.


Depends on both the bike and the female...I know some pretty low maintenance ones that like doing things for themselves...(women that is! LOL)


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

FIREBLADE said:


> But my bike is more reliable and I always know where it's at lol


I could add something else here about the bike from what former gfs have told me about the hum of the motor thru the seat but this is family friendly forum!


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> I could add something else here about the bike from what former gfs have told me about the hum of the motor thru the seat but this is family friendly forum!


I bet you could but I believe there referring to a Harley lol


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

OK Sorry for taking this threat so far of course it seems to happen to many of these.
But my statement in the beginning remains the same if I can see any part of holster or gun it isn't concealed.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

GO on line and check with your state laws. No offense but it could be different in your state and a forum is not the place to look for State Laws.....INTERNET>>>>>>


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> As you grow older, you realize that bikes are a whole lot less expensive to maintain, compared to females.
> 
> And, it's a whole lot easier to trade up to a newer model.


Well not sure it's an age thing but it seems the more bling you want in anything the Higher the maintenance.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I would take an older model any day......they have class and knowledge. Young and foolish is not my cup of tea.



FIREBLADE said:


> Well not sure it's an age thing but it seems the more bling you want in anything the Higher the maintenance.


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

neorebel said:


> I would take an older model any day......they have class and knowledge. Young and foolish is not my cup of tea.


Amen to that


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

neorebel said:


> I would take an older model any day......they have class and knowledge. Young and foolish is not my cup of tea.


Agreed...I had a Sony cassette Walkman back in the '80s. It fell off my belt when I was on some scaffolding painting a barn 10' in the air. The lid and batteries snapped out. I popped them back in, pressed play and was jamming all over again.

Try that today with any electronic consumer product, and forget it...go buy a new one!


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

I think even some guns makers have gone down the cheaper road I have a lot of older models Smith and Wesson and wouldn't give them up for any reason.
I take my 500 Snowmobiling because I know nothing will survive it unless I miss (and I don't) lol.


----------

